# Erogenous Zone: Breasts



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

MikeAngell said:


> Yeah, chicks reallly shouldn't complain about men not staring or touching
> their breasts when all we ever hear is "Don't stare," and "Don't touch."
> 
> But anyway, now, because of this thread, I have to revamp my entire past.
> ...


Chick? I didn't realise women were small, helpless birds, but if that's the sort of women you like, we can't judge you can we?


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Chick? I didn't realise women were small, helpless birds, but if that's the sort of women you like, we can't judge you can we?


hahahahahahahahaahahahahah


(my exact reaction documented)


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Chick? I didn't realise women were small, helpless birds, but if that's the sort of women you like, we can't judge you can we?


*Yawn*....


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

MikeAngell said:


> *Yawn*....


Why bother replying with a rather useless post like that?


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Why bother replying with a rather useless post like that?


I can't really tell how it was anymore useless than the one he quoted.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Why bother replying with a rather useless post like that?


This persecution and whining of yours is annoying. Take your drama elsewhere.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Erbse said:


> I can't really tell how it was anymore useless than the one he quoted.


Well, mine was in response to his calling women chicks, which is obviously a rather strange thing to do as chicks are small, flightless, helpless birds, whilst his was nothing more than a short message indicating that he bored and couldn't care about my post.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

MikeAngell said:


> Why are you replying with a useless post to my useless post?


I was just curious.



> Get your head out of my ass and take your drama elsewhere.


What does that term mean, that my head is in your ass? Also, I don't see any drama being created in this thread.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

MikeAngell said:


> This persecution and whining of yours is annoying. Take your drama elsewhere.


What do you mean by persecution and whining?


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Fuck me, you're annoying.


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

i wana talk about boobies again


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

MikeAngell said:


> Fuck me, you're annoying.


Seriously? You're actually annoyed just by my posts in this thread? I don't see any reason why you would be annoyed.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

skycloud86, is there one single thread where you don't start an argument?

Back on topic, I do know a friend who told me she orgasms almost every single time her breasts are sucked/nibbled on while she can't get off on oral sex/mutual masturbation. I've never got off from it, but I'd love to be shown it's possible


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Well, mine was in response to his calling women chicks, which is obviously a rather strange thing to do as chicks are small, flightless, helpless birds, whilst his was nothing more than a short message indicating that he bored and couldn't care about my post.


If you truly find that strange, and/or are unfamiliar with the word being used in that context I definitely suggest you go outside occasionally. This, if what you claim is true, is also truth.

Or of course what you said is not true, and you're trolling.

This really are the only two options.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Oleas said:


> skycloud86, is there one single thread where you don't start an argument?


Of course there is, and I didn't start an argument in this thread - it was more of a short exchange of not very constructive threads. I do understand what you mean, though. I didn't really need to point out MA's misogyny regarding calling women chicks, but I felt it was something that needed to be addressed.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Erbse said:


> If you truly find that strange, and/or are unfamiliar with the word being used in that context I definitely suggest you go outside occasionally. This, if what you claim is true, is also truth


I find it strange, but I am unfortunately not unfamiliar with the usage of the term in regards to women. I have no idea why someone would use the word chick to describe a woman.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Seriously? You're actually annoyed just by my posts in this thread? I don't see any reason why you would be annoyed.


I don't need a reason to find you annoying, I just do. And since I can't put you on ignore 
because you're a moderator of sort, I request that you stop trying to communicate me.


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

oh, i thought you were aware the term chick was used often but you were just being smart and making a point. one like "this word is stupid did you think when you were using it?"

either way it's a stupid word used habitually -_-.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

MikeAngell said:


> I don't need a reason to find you annoying, I just do.


OK, that's your opinion and you're very welcome to it.



> And since I can't put you on ignore because you're a moderator of sort, I request that you stop trying to communicate me.


By that, do you mean reply to your posts?


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> By that, do you mean reply to your posts?


Yes. Get away from me.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Voici Claire said:


> you know what's not fair about boobs? it's almost completely ineffective if you touch them yourself. or is that just me?


it's like trying to tickle yourself. it just doesn't work.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Voici Claire said:


> you know what's not fair about boobs? it's almost completely ineffective if you touch them yourself. or is that just me?


IT'S SO TRUE! I just don't enjoy it as much or really at all if it's just me. It's lacking when it's lonely ol' me.

I saw Jazzanova's post up there and totally missed that earlier.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

*Communication*



SweetSurrender said:


> /
> 
> Breasts and nipples are similar to the clit... one should know what the f*ck you are doing enough to pay close attention to the woman's reactions with each and any sensory stimulation.
> 
> .



It is appreciated when my partner communicates. I am a strong S, but she is not very expressive, and it is difficult to navigate well without feedback.
Digger blue


----------



## Peacock (Mar 11, 2011)

Sometimes I love having my boobs fondled, but other times I'm like "I'm up here!"


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Peacock said:


> Sometimes I love having my boobs fondled, but other times I'm like "I'm up here!"


First part yes, second part no. I've never had an "I'm up here!" moment.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Breast stimulation is definitely a yes! But it's so hard to find anyone who can do it right! When used as foreplay it often tickles or itches like hell when guys are too gentle, and if they get too rough it's a total turn-off. For some reason all my boyfriends have been nerdy virgin types who aren't that interested in breasts.  Sigh.


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

hziegel said:


> Breast stimulation is definitely a yes! But it's so hard to find anyone who can do it right! When used as foreplay it often tickles or itches like hell when guys are too gentle, and if they get too rough it's a total turn-off. For some reason all my boyfriends have been nerdy virgin types who aren't that interested in breasts.  Sigh.


A tragic situation indeed.  You need an artistic sort who has good motor control and sense of contours. And artists usually are aesthetes so they'll value your body in overall and not just regions of it (to my sampling of artistic kind among my peers. As professional artist I have come to know quite a few)
And no, I am not suggesting myself as eligible sample. I am currently enjoying my solitude and freedom to expand my intellectual wealth unhindered.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

I love breasts, I'm more of an "ass" man but I love breasts as well. All shapes and sizes as long as they are female. :tongue: I like tugging on them with my mouth, and playing with them. The nipple is fun to stimulate. I also have fun with ice, my ex liked it, not sure every woman would though. Haha, I feel like I'm at a job interview. Anyway, I love the breasts, they are amazing when you get permission to play with them.

Edit: I do also like a woman who can play with my nipples correctly.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, I should mention that every guy I've been with enjoyed nipple stimulation as well. Definitely not just a female thing.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

My nipples are so sensitive , the friction of them rubbing against my bra can make me feel warm. Breast stimulation is
the best. If i'm having a wild night , than firm is good, and enjoyable. Most times it feels nice as @Sanskrit pointed out, with
motor control and sense of contours. I think i'm a bit selfish with how much time i want this stimulation. Forever would
be too short ;-)


----------



## Artist (Mar 19, 2011)

SyndiCat said:


> Yeah, chicks reallly shouldn't complain about men not staring or touching
> their breasts when all we ever hear is "Don't stare," and "Don't touch."
> 
> But anyway, now, because of this thread, I have to revamp my entire past.
> ...


First of all, there is a HUGE difference between having strange men, friends, acquaintances, and coworkers staring at or touching your breasts -- to *them* I would say "Don't Stare/Touch!" but never to a boyfriend/lover...

Secondly, if you read what other women said in this thread (and I've found the same with my friends), all women are different! Some women hate it when their breasts are touched, others could care less or get annoyed you're focusing on them too much or at all, while I cannot get "anywhere" without simultaneous stimulation (and no, I don't mean both at once - I mean above and below)  

So if you really want to get something out of this thread, rather than just mindless titillation (no, I'm not a fan of puns), you shouldn't assume all women like/don't like something. Personally, I think good communication (whether it's verbal or non-verbal - everyone has different comfort levels in talking about this kind of thing) is crucial to happy "play time."


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I think that breasts definitely are erogenous zones, but I've run into the same issue time after time after time. Just because I am large chested men go at them like they are fucking stress balls or something. It's not enjoyable to lay there while someone literally tries to squeeze the crap out of your breasts. It's like 12 year old boys seeing boobs for the very first time... so obnoxious.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Eerie said:


> I think that breasts definitely are erogenous zones, but I've run into the same issue time after time after time. Just because I am large chested men go at them like they are fucking stress balls or something. It's not enjoyable to lay there while someone literally tries to squeeze the crap out of your breasts. It's like 12 year old boys seeing boobs for the very first time... so obnoxious.


Ouch.....:sad: I think I would only be that "aggressive" if a woman actually enjoyed that.


----------



## gravitycantforget (Oct 24, 2010)

i like big tits. Audio Clip


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

Eerie said:


> I think that breasts definitely are erogenous zones, but I've run into the same issue time after time after time. Just because I am large chested men go at them like they are fucking stress balls or something. It's not enjoyable to lay there while someone literally tries to squeeze the crap out of your breasts. It's like 12 year old boys seeing boobs for the very first time... so obnoxious.


I am a male and never understood this either. Do these people fail at compassion and simple understanding of human anatomy?
A good sensual touch is not a deathgrip or a freaking wrestling move, it is a gentle caress. Firm might be good but "firm" is not a screwbench.

It might be just an idea they get from seeing porn. People get dumb ideas from that shit it seems.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Do women generally not see the term chick as offensive?


I don't generally find it offensive on its own.

Any word can be condescending or misogynistic when used/inflected a certain way, though - honey, sweetie, doll, and sweetheart being the most annoying to me personally. If someone means to talk down to me, it's their intent that is most offensive, not their wording. 

If we're going to examine linguistic conventions regarding gender or sex and animal monikers, however, a pattern does emerge - men are referred to as tiger, stallion, bull- emphasis is placed on large size, physical strength and power. Women are referred to as chick, kitten, bunny - emphasis is on small size, weakness, childishness or youthfulness, and "cuteness" or harmlessness. Interestingly, "dog" and "bitch" seem used as pejoratives for both men and women, differing from "bull" versus "cow" in connotations...










*....back to boobs. glorious boobs.

*


Oleas said:


> I do know a friend who told me she orgasms almost every single time her breasts are sucked/nibbled on while she can't get off on oral sex/mutual masturbation. I've never got off from it, but I'd love to be shown it's possible


 I think it would be hard to get through a day with such sensitive boobs - I imagine carrying anything near one's chest would become kinda fun, but the kind of fun you have to hide in most circumstances... or people will think you are a creep. Secret boobgasms!



Voici Claire said:


> you know...i can't kiss someone for too long unless my boobs are involved which is somewhat sad.
> 
> kissing + boob caressing is very satisfying for me.
> 
> so yeah...boobs


Seconded!



Aßbiscuits said:


> If a woman's breasts are smaller the nerve endings are easier to emit the stimulation too thus they're more sensitive, which is why I love smaller boobs.


I'm not sure that's always the case, but in my case I do have really sensitive boobs and they're smaller (B is like flat chested in the land of implants, but I have never heard any complaints..)

I have a high pain tolerance, and I like a little rough play, but not when it comes to boobs. Grabbing is fine, but really squeezing is just....well, it seems like a kid playing with a balloon. Not erotic. And painful. No.



Fizz said:


> I can't help but stare sometimes when I see another female's breasts. Depending upon her level of cleavage. If I'm wearing a low-cut shirt, it's hard for my to take my eyes off my own :crazy:


uh....(I do that too). I often stare at boobs, even when I don't know it - once when I was really sleep deprived, I spaced out into la-la land, and then when I snapped out it I realized that I was staring at some girl, boob-level. She looked none too happy about it. Haha. Whatev.



hziegel said:


> Breast stimulation is definitely a yes! But it's so hard to find anyone who can do it right! When used as foreplay it often tickles or itches like hell when guys are too gentle, and if they get too rough it's a total turn-off.


Ha, tickling is nice, but itching? I don't think that has happened to me. My most sincere condolences.



MuChApArAdOx said:


> I think i'm a bit selfish with how much time i want this stimulation. Forever would be too short ;-)



I think there should be a breast massage video in the same vein as this:






"you don't need a swimming pool to do _this_ breast stroke!"


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

phthalocyanine said:


> I don't generally find it offensive on its own.


And as a woman (i.e., a member of the group it is used as a term for), if you don't find it offensive then you don't find it offensive.



> Any word can be condescending or misogynistic when used/inflected a certain way, though - honey, sweetie, doll, and sweetheart being the most annoying to me personally. If someone means to talk down to me, it's their intent that is most offensive, not their wording.


Yes, I agree, and the context and intent are always important in gauging exactly how offensive or not offensive a certain word is in a certain situation.



> If we're going to examine linguistic conventions regarding gender or sex and animal monikers, however, a pattern does emerge - men are referred to as tiger, stallion, bull- emphasis is placed on large size, physical strength and power. Women are referred to as chick, kitten, bunny - emphasis is on small size, weakness, childishness or youthfulness, and "cuteness" or harmlessness.


Yes, due to society's expected gender roles and stereotypes of men and women, in that men are meant to be big, strong and macho, and women are meant to be small, weak and passive.



> Interestingly, "dog" and "bitch" seem used as pejoratives for both men and women, differing from "bull" versus "cow" in connotations...


Yes, I wonder why this is.


----------

